# MOT Price



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

My autortail Miami motorhome is PLG group. What group of MOT is required and how much will it cost?.
ALFG :?: :lol:


----------



## DK66 (Feb 23, 2008)

*MOT*

Our Autoslepper Nuevo is costing us £125.00. incuding an interim service if that's any help.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

It depends on what weight the vehicles is.

but as a rough guide work on about £55 ish

Usefull links

LINK

LINK

Richard...


----------



## Mark_K (Feb 1, 2009)

Depends on weight but most M/H are class 7 3000kgs-3500kgs
Current price is £57.70 
http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Motoring/OwningAVehicle/Mot/DG_4022514


----------



## CPW2007 (Aug 17, 2007)

Our Swift Kontiki 660 is in the Class IV group (stated on current MOT certificate), is registered as Private HGV on registration document, I suspect because of its weight/length but I stand to be corrected! MOT fee will be no more than £54 (that's the maximum fee that can be charged at the moment). I suspect that some MOT test centres might charge a little less depending on their current financial circumstances. Ours is booked in for an MOT on 5th June but I forgot to ask the cost when I booked it this morning!! Doh!!  

Cheers

Chris


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Mark_K said:


> Depends on weight but most M/H are class 7 3000kgs-3500kgs
> Current price is £57.70
> http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Motoring/OwningAVehicle/Mot/DG_4022514


mark - look further up the page - motorcaravans are class 4 - same as cars, not goods vehicles class 7.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

As mike said...

When I had my mot a month ago the mechanic told me its the same as a car once its on the Ramp.
I'm only quoting what I was told & I was charged £54:00 for the Test.

Phil


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

ALFG said:


> My autortail Miami motorhome is PLG group. What group of MOT is required and how much will it cost?


Group IV, £54.00.

Dougie.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Test Class IV at my local garage is £39.95 and if you book two tests (2 vehicles with the second test within 6 months) they only charge £19.95 for the second.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Mark_K said:


> Depends on weight but most M/H are class 7 3000kgs-3500kgs
> Current price is £57.70
> http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Motoring/OwningAVehicle/Mot/DG_4022514


Absolutely not true.

Motorhomes ( Motorcaravan on the log book ) are all Class 4. Not sure of exact current price but about £53 I think.

Harvey


----------



## wynthesurfer (May 7, 2007)

£25 tomorrow Cinderford in the forest of dean awful place but cheap tickets !


----------



## cleo (Nov 17, 2007)

Yes, they are class IV but the limiting factor is the facilities of the MOT station. Our doors are too low to get some of the higher vehicles through and then the lift/ramp/pit jacks have to be able to lift the weight of the vehicle.

Hope this helps.


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

wynthesurfer said:


> £25 tomorrow Cinderford in the forest of dean awful place but cheap tickets ![/quote
> 
> £25 ? That's incredibly cheap. Makes me wonder whether it's being done properly. I'll bet the testing authority wouldn't like it if they knew.


----------



## wynthesurfer (May 7, 2007)

Hi Timetraveller
That is trade price and any station can charge what they like as there is no set fee.
I use it all the time and assure you that it is certainly done properly.
There is also a cheap one in Cheltenham run by "blind Nigel" as he is known

Wyn


----------



## 119360 (Jan 9, 2009)

Had mine done last week PHG 7.5M tag axle £45 
I use a bus garage so no size issue.


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

We used the council depot near Dorchester in Dorset, due to the length and weight. Cost us £47 .


"£25 ? That's incredibly cheap. Makes me wonder whether it's being done properly. I'll bet the testing authority wouldn't like it if they knew."

Vosa charge a small fee to the testing station to carry out the test, but they have a recommended price(Max price) the tester can charge you . This is why you often see adverts for Mots at varying prices or even offered free with a major service.
Lin


----------



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

*MOT PRICE*

tHANKS BLUE SKY
which mot group 4 or 7
ALFG


----------



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

*MOT PRICE*

tHANKS BLUE SKY
which mot group 4 or 7
ALFG


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Had my MH in for irs first MOT, my local Ford Dealer, Benfiels Ford had a special offer £39.95


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

Eurovans Crawley - £29.99 - done last week -and they picked it up 0800 and returned it 1700 - mind you thats cos Simon (Eurovans manager ) lives round the corner !!

Harry


----------



## 119360 (Jan 9, 2009)

Class didn't come in to it. It might be plated 4.5ton but its taxed Private Heavy Goods which (correct me if I'm wrong) means just about the same as PLG Re tax and MOT costs. I had the same questions when I first MOT'd the van But it realy didn't matter. When you phone round just remember to tell them how long and how many axles! I have to drive an hour for MOTs none of the local garages can fit the length and or the double axle.


----------



## CPW2007 (Aug 17, 2007)

Well, the motorhome sailed through her MOT today and thanks to Dick1234 (on another thread) :thumbright: for pointing me to Nodens Truck Centre in Rugby. Excellent customer service, MOT took about 40 minutes and cost 40 quid. \/ 

Regards

Chris


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

We found a busy little Motor Engineers Garage just up the road from our storage facility we use at Darcy Lever, Bolton Greater Manchester is still charging £25. So now we take all our vehicles there and have our servicing done even though it means travelling 10miles from home. They seem very genuine hardworking blokes.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

The weight is irrelevant any motorhome is classed as a car for mot the deciding factor is can they fit your van on the lift or pit and lift it as previosly stated.


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

Perrys in Nelson have a sign out charging £35.

Sooty 10


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I have just attended a MOT refresher course and you are all confused, it's not the same as a car, have a look at the VOSA website under classes and then the foot notes.
You will find a vehicle called a living van, now all of you who can read will understand that it all depends whats in your lockers/garage

e.g a person who carries scooters/bikes in the garage and are over 3.5 tonne falls in the class HGV

e.g a person who carries items such as brouchers to a motorhome show and is over 3 tonne but under 3,5 is class V11

Get it now its all to do with what you carry, 

Loddy


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Mine was £40!!!!


----------



## cleo (Nov 17, 2007)

loddy said:


> I have just attended a MOT refresher course and you are all confused, it's not the same as a car, have a look at the VOSA website under classes and then the foot notes.
> You will find a vehicle called a living van, now all of you who can read will understand that it all depends whats in your lockers/garage
> 
> e.g a person who carries scooters/bikes in the garage and are over 3.5 tonne falls in the class HGV
> ...


Yes, but the key words with VOSA are 'tested as presented' so if there's any doubt, empty your garage :lol: .


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Cleo
You are quite correct, so empty out everything thats not soley for living or keep the lockers locked

Loddy


----------

